# AOC Patches



## Preform (25. Mai 2008)

Hi, der downloadspeed des Clienten ist nicht gerade schnell...und ehrlich zu sein besch****!

gibts irgend ne möglichkeit den 1gb patch über eine externe website runterzuladen? bei google hab ich nix gefunden


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

nein es gibt keine Standalone-patches...der download manager ist die einzige Möglichkeit.

Aber zum Glück ist der ja schnell: Ich ziehe immer mit 350 kb/s (verbindungsmaximum) und nen Freund von mir immer mit so 1-1,5 mb/s


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (25. Mai 2008)

Hi Preform,
Ich glaube nicht das man die wo anders herunterladen kann. Haste den Clienten schonmal neu geladen?


----------



## Preform (25. Mai 2008)

ich ziehe mit max. 35 kb/s...bin 1&1 Kund, hängt das vllt damit zusammen?


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> ich ziehe mit max. 35 kb/s...bin 1&1 Kund, hängt das vllt damit zusammen?



naja, 1&1 ist ja nen Reseller der Telekom. Ich selbst bin auch bei der Telekom, sollte also nicht das Problem sein


----------



## Preform (25. Mai 2008)

gibts da irgend nen trick um die geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen?


----------



## teroa (25. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> gibts da irgend nen trick um die geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen?






jo such dir nen anständigen anbieter^^
bin bei alice habe mit 1,2-1,8 mb gezogen


----------



## Makaveli (25. Mai 2008)

bin mir am überlegen das game morgen zu kaufen...
bevor ich zoggen kann muß ich also erst nen 1gb großen patch downloaden?
und dann bekommt man den auch nur über nen dlclient der vom game ist?

naja dann wird morgen erstmal nix mit zoggen mit meinem DSL "Light" 368k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostradama (25. Mai 2008)

der speed beim Client hängt weniger von eurer Leitung ab sondern vielmehr dadurch wieviele da grade gleichzeitig am Leechen sind was ja auch logisch ist wenn da paar 1000 Leute gleichzeitig am Patchen sind das der Patch Server irgendwann in die Knie geht und es sind auch keine 1 Gb lediglich knapp über 730 MB ich hatte am Freitag abend einen SPeed von 40 - 90 da hat das ganze ca 4 Stunden gedauert


----------



## Preform (25. Mai 2008)

Nostradama schrieb:


> der speed beim Client hängt weniger von eurer Leitung ab sondern vielmehr dadurch wieviele da grade gleichzeitig am Leechen sind was ja auch logisch ist wenn da paar 1000 Leute gleichzeitig am Patchen sind das der Patch Server irgendwann in die Knie geht und es sind auch keine 1 Gb lediglich knapp über 730 MB ich hatte am Freitag abend einen SPeed von 40 - 90 da hat das ganze ca 4 Stunden gedauert



aber 8h dauer von der installation (die bei mir über ne stunde gedauert hat) bishin zum ersten einloggen? sorry, aber ich komme mir verarscht vor!


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> aber 8h dauer von der installation (die bei mir über ne stunde gedauert hat) bishin zum ersten einloggen? sorry, aber ich komme mir verarscht vor!



AoC hat ca 27GB auf der Platte. dementsprechend größer fallen auch die Patches aus.

Bei Ultima Online gibt es Spieler die fallen bei nem 100MB Patch augenrollend ins Koma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Zeiten ändern sich, früher gabs ja auch z.B. keine Patchdays da wurde der Patch morgens zwischen 6 und 7 draufgehauen und alles lief.


----------



## Preform (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, aber beim release eines games direkt fast 1gb an patches zu releasen find ich unverschämt :/


----------



## Knallfix (27. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> Ja, aber beim release eines games direkt fast 1gb an patches zu releasen find ich unverschämt :/


so ist das halt, wenn das spiel "gold" geht während die beta noch läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

kA was ich grad hab - irgendein adsl Oo naja zog mit 600-700kBs


----------



## Grissan (27. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> Ja, aber beim release eines games direkt fast 1gb an patches zu releasen find ich unverschämt :/



naja bin leider noch nicht bei AoC aber das kommt bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haja ist nen MMO und da war noch nie alles sofort Perfekt und solange Patches kommen ist doch alles OK da man ja sehen kann das weiter am Spiel gearbeitet wird. Warum sowas nicht vor Release genau unter die Lupe genommen wird...sei dahingestellt aber solange die Mühlen mahlen... lasst sie weiter mahlen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathHimself (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gestern den Patch mit meiner Telekom 16k Leitung mit ca 1,4 MB/s geladen nur wenn ich heute das Spiel starten will steht dort immer "Downloading Patch Informationen"  k.a. was ich falsch gemacht habe ich habe das spiel doch gestern schon ne Std gespielt und heute bewegt sich der Fortschrittsbalken keinen Millimeter.......


----------



## Melian (27. Mai 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> Ja, aber beim release eines games direkt fast 1gb an patches zu releasen find ich unverschämt :/




sei doch froh, dass sie so schnell hotfixen und Bugs beseitigen.

au mann.. immer diese ansprüche.


----------



## Melian (27. Mai 2008)

DeathHimself schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern den Patch mit meiner Telekom 16k Leitung mit ca 1,4 MB/s geladen nur wenn ich heute das Spiel starten will steht dort immer "Downloading Patch Informationen"  k.a. was ich falsch gemacht habe ich habe das spiel doch gestern schon ne Std gespielt und heute bewegt sich der Fortschrittsbalken keinen Millimeter.......




les zwei centimeter weiter oben, dass die server aktuell down sind un din 4 Stunden voraussichtlich zurück sind.

wie wow patchday mittwochs.


----------



## DeathHimself (27. Mai 2008)

Und noch 2 cm weiter oben steht das die Nachricht vom 26 Mai 22 Uhr ist......... das sind damit die längsten 4 Std von AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm schade dann wirds heute bei mir wohl nichts mehr aber danke für die schnelle antwort.
PS Ich habe nie WOW gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulu (27. Mai 2008)

DeathHimself schrieb:


> Und noch 2 cm weiter oben steht das die Nachricht vom 26 Mai 22 Uhr ist......... das sind damit die längsten 4 Std von AoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Nachricht mag ja von 22 Uhr sein, aber in der Nachricht steht dann auch, ab wann die Downtime losgeht. Und nicht vergessen, die Angabe ist GMT.


----------



## Nemis (27. Mai 2008)

Hey , sollten nicht schon die 4 Stunden um sein? ^^


----------



## mj547 (27. Mai 2008)

also bei mir geht nix los... grml


ich will blut sehen!


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

es hiess auch von 6 Uhr an 6 Std. ^^ = 12 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karastef (27. Mai 2008)

Hängt das mit dem Serverdown zusammen dass bei mir am Anfang direkt steht: Fatal error: Failed to load patch information file. ?


----------



## DeathHimself (27. Mai 2008)

OK jetzt lädt er bei mir den riesen 5,32 MB patch....wo ich gleich zur arbeit muss :-(


----------



## Nemis (27. Mai 2008)

ES GEHT WIEDER!


----------



## Vaedryn (27. Mai 2008)

DeathHimself schrieb:


> OK jetzt lädt er bei mir den riesen 5,32 MB patch....wo ich gleich zur arbeit muss :-(




Ist nicht nur der 5mb kommt noch einer mit 24mb, 13mb , 42mb


----------



## Glomandir (27. Mai 2008)

agel.. hab den grossen (1 mal 95 und einmal ca. 650M in ca. 15 min. geholt^^ da können sie n paar kleine bringen^^


----------



## Raksho (7. Juni 2008)

Frage: Wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt kaufen würde, wieviel MB/GB Patch müsst eich runterladen? ... Ich habe leider nur ISDN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juni 2008)

Raksho schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt kaufen würde, wieviel MB/GB Patch müsst eich runterladen? ... Ich habe leider nur ISDN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte machbar sein mit ISDN, solange du, die noch nicht implementierten, Gildenkämpfe nicht sehen sondern nur questen willst. Aber willst du dir wirklich 1GB Patch mit ISDN antun?


----------

